

Top 4 Browsers for Linux with Good and Bad - MohdSohail
http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/top-4-browsers-for-linux-with-good-and-bad

======
Errorcod3
Site blocked at my work, anyone update me with the article? or at least what
the 4 browsers were.

~~~
ghostberry
Chrome, Firefox, Opera, Vivaldi.

~~~
Errorcod3
Awesome to see Opera on the list since that is my browser.

However I have never heard of Vivaldi, will have to check it out.

